# Bit Storage Box...Wood Type ?...



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

I currently have a bit box for my 1/4 inchers...now need one for my 1/2's.

Since I do almost as much routing away from the shop as in it, I need to make something mobile. I've looked at a few retail and some DIY plans and am ready to start slicing and dicing but am wondering what wood I would use to hold the bits.

I'm concerned about using my pine scraps for fear of pitch or moisture getting on the shafts and that got me thinking I should ask your advice rather than taking a chance and messing up the shafts.

Your thoughts...? Please also feel free to suggest a box design or layout...

I don't yet have a lot of 1/2'ers so any advice on future proofing is appreciated...

Thanks in advance...Nick


----------



## TWheels (May 26, 2006)

One suggestion, that I am implementing, for exactly the same concerns you expressed is this: Lee Valley. They do have to be screwed onto a support, such as the pine scraps

A. Bit Holders, 1/4" socket, pkg. of 6
16J03.61 $3.20 $2.90 
B. Bit Holders, 1/2" socket, pkg. of 6
16J03.62 $4.30 $3.90


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Great find, Tom...certainly handles the future proofing as you can put them where the bit demands.

I'm thinking I will stick with wood as I intend to have the blocks of wood swing out for bit access so they lay flat when I close the box. What you suggested might still work...will look at it...

Thanks for your suggestion...good luck with your project...

Nick


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> I currently have a bit box for my 1/4 inchers...now need one for my 1/2's.
> Since I do almost as much routing away from the shop as in it, I need to make something mobile. I've looked at a few retail and some DIY plans and am ready to start slicing and dicing but am wondering what wood I would use to hold the bits.
> I'm concerned about using my pine scraps for fear of pitch or moisture getting on the shafts and that got me thinking I should ask your advice rather than taking a chance and messing up the shafts.
> Your thoughts...? Please also feel free to suggest a box design or layout...
> ...


plastic index card box w/ foam rubber insert...
use it as a liner for your wood box....


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Made in the USA!
https://www.amazon.com/Flambeau-Out...d-search-10&pf_rd_t=BROWSE&pf_rd_i=6680004011


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

excellent...
*plan ''B''...
*


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

excellent...
*plan ''B''...
*


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

So...plan B 1.0 and plan B 1.2 ?


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

The reason I mentioned it was because wood is heavier and more prone to surface damage (from transporting). Looks great, until it doesn't.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

You guys do realize this was a thread from 2015, right...? :grin:


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> You guys do realize this was a thread from 2015, right...? :grin:


did you get your transport box built???
it's for the readership's benefit.....


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Geez, Nick, you still working on it 5 yrs. later?! *shock*


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

DaninVan said:


> Geez, Nick, you still working on it 5 yrs. later?! *shock*


And would everyone who doesn’t have any projects 5 years old and counting please raise your hand. I’ll wait.


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> And would everyone who doesn’t have any projects 5 years old and counting please raise your hand. I’ll wait.


you sure have a lot of time on your hands...


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

I have worked my way down to 1yo. projects.
But did you ever get it built, Nick?
Herb


----------



## Bstrom (Jan 2, 2020)

Nickp said:


> You guys do realize this was a thread from 2015, right...? :grin:


So, what did you end up doing? Let’s finish this thing!


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Herb Stoops said:


> I have worked my way down to 1yo. projects.
> But did you ever get it built, Nick?
> Herb


probably not...


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

It's been brought to my attention
that I may have failed to mention
that I did in fact complete this little job...

Without the use of any tool
a box I found that made me drool
and so I filled it with my goodies to the top...

I tried a box for those who fish
and even one you could fit a dish
but finally I found the perfect fit...

And for those who cannot wait
I will tell you it's not for bait
but I did go buy a cheapie at Harbor Freight...

Stick may like this not one bit
and DaninVan would think it wit
but Herb would be so happy he could &*it...

GO HARBOR FREIGHT...!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

GO NICK, YOUR MY MAN! I liked your little poem too, yeah,man.

Go Harbor Freight.
Herb


----------



## Stick486 (Jan 4, 2013)

Nickp said:


> GO HARBOR FREIGHT...!





Herb Stoops said:


> Go Harbor Freight.
> Herb


shameful...


----------



## DaninVan (Jan 1, 2012)

Something fishy about the way you tackled that project...(And yeh, I'm baiting you) 
Reel fine poetry, Nick!


----------



## Herb Stoops (Aug 28, 2012)

Nickp said:


> It's been brought to my attention
> that I may have failed to mention
> that I did in fact complete this little job...
> 
> ...


Nick is it like the one I got @HF ?

HErb


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> Nick is it like the one I got @HF ?
> 
> HErb



Smaller...I only carried about a dozen bits...depending on the work I was going to do...

I lined the bottom with foam, then gauze, then the bit, then more gauze, then foam to keep them in place...worked like a champ. Spaces were adjustable but I didn't need to. For bigger bits I used the package they came in as it was usually one-time small jobs. The foam was the sticky-back insulation stuff from HD. Haven't used it in a while and with the move it's empty in a box somewhere in my new garage.


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

Herb Stoops said:


> GO NICK, YOUR MY MAN! I liked your little poem too, yeah,man.
> 
> Go Harbor Freight.
> Herb



I got him, Herb... :grin: > :grin:


----------



## Nickp (Dec 4, 2012)

DaninVan said:


> Something fishy about the way you tackled that project...(And yeh, I'm baiting you)
> Reel fine poetry, Nick!



...and Stick didn't even give me a "like"...:crying:


----------

